
Show HN: Monokai Theme for Android Studio - benmarten
https://github.com/benmarten/MonokaiAndroidStudio
======
jibsen
Interestingly, Monokai was developed back when Mac OS was not using sRGB by
default, so using the RGB values today looks different than it did back then
[1].

People have gotten used to the higher contrast, and the theme works great this
way too.

[1]:
[http://www.hardtoc.com/archives/310](http://www.hardtoc.com/archives/310)

~~~
benmarten
Great article! I am using OS X, but I will add windows version with the
adjusted values by your script ;) Also didn't know that original Monokai
article :)

